# Oceania / Oceania II Initial Demos



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Around six years ago I started dipping my toes into orchestral sampling. Some of you may remember the fortissimo brass and other odds and ends I shared here on VI way back. They were highly primitive. Recorded in a dry studio with the musicians playing some terribly uninteresting, tiring scores. But it was a necessary first step.

A couple years and much wheels-spinning-in-mud later, I began to put my finger on how to achieve slivers of the energy and emotion I was after with sampling approach. At that point I fell down the rabbit hole, learning through iterative orchestral/choral sample development which continues to this day. In terms of the process, I posted some musings a while back.

I’ve decided to start an endeavor, Performance Samples, and build commercial libraries along the lines of my private development. Home-brew orchestral/choral libraries that emphasize expression, energy, and are “fun to play," regardless of the rough edges and quirks that come with a heavily performance-sourced approach and specific set of values.

Oceania is my first release. It’s a 48-person choir (24 women / 24 men - recorded separately) with a focus on syllable cohesion, playability, and energetic, louder dynamics (well, dynamic). It was roughly based off a private choir I built a few months ago with 32 singers, but with some improvements and variations.

Oceania is available from the product page and is on intro pricing through the 14th. Please feel free to get in touch if you have thoughts or questions.

Thanks a bunch,
Jasper

Product page: www.performancesamples.com/oceania
Main site: www.performancesamples.com


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2017)

Congrats on your new endeavor and on the library!


----------



## Maxfabian (Apr 8, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi everyone,


Sounds amazing!! When will you release more libraries and what type of libraries are you planing to release?

Cheers


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 8, 2017)

Good god. The demos sound amazing. Guaranteed to get the neighbours and Police round when I buy this!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 8, 2017)

I just want to state Jasper Blunk is one of the most talented guys in the sample business I ever met.
Absolutely fantastic and incredible work he did here.
Even though this is his first public library he developed already libraries for several years.
The current setup I have uses his private sample libraries and I couldn't do what I do without his talent and expertise creation.


----------



## ghandizilla (Apr 8, 2017)

I use on a weekly basis the freebies of Jasper Blunk. It's amazing how gifted he is! I really want to get Oceania, though I'm not sure if I really need this. It sounds awesome. Still thinking about it.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 8, 2017)

Another vote of confidence for Jasper's work. I bought this yesterday and it's highly playable, energetic, and expressive. Angry Brass is a mainstay in my template and even the old Fortissimo Brass freebie, with some reverb and EQ, is very usable.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 8, 2017)

I've always felt that developers should have two goals: To produce a tool that helps musically achieve what you want and to be able to do that in a short amount of time. I find Oceania masterful because it also achieves a third goal which is impossible to convey in any walkthrough/screencast/demo. It's immediately inspiring to play. 

It really encourages you to musically try things you would normally never approach due to one limitation or another. You could spend some time trying to approximate the kind of writing this library was intended for with an existing release, but not with the kind of effortless/uncanny fluidity Oceania offers. There's some serious love going on under the hood here. Remarkable achievement.


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 8, 2017)

Just to add to everyone else's comment. I got this yesterday and have not put it down. So easy to work with.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 8, 2017)

While I don't need this and have a private choir library I help design many years ago(I rarely use), I have followed Jaspers progression, he has been both musical, inquisitive, generous, proactive in reaching out and a host of other positive qualities. I may pick this up just because it sounds and looks like it plays great. Best of luck Jasper!


----------



## Kony (Apr 8, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Just to add to everyone else's comment. I got this yesterday and have not put it down. So easy to work with.


+1 (got it today)

Edit: I got this based on the excellent overview by Blakus - totally loving this library, and thanks Blakus!!


----------



## midiman (Apr 8, 2017)

Wonderful library. Jasper shows amazing musicianship in the way he made this library sound. This is the kind of library that only someone who has been doing it for many years, and who has a special talent and sensibility could achieve. 
I hope Performance Samples is here to stay and I look forward to its future releases. This is what I call a stormy entrance into the sampling world. Bravo Jasper.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 8, 2017)

The demos sound like the score for "Alexander Nevsky" from Prokofiev...


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 9, 2017)

Congratulations Jasper! Excellent sounding library, full of expression and musicality. Extremely convincing. Couldn't resist pulling the trigger within minutes of hearing it. 

I hope you will release many more products with a similar approach - I think you hit the nail on the head when you were talking about the limitations in musicality of conventional sampling.


----------



## desert (Apr 9, 2017)

Congrats Jasper! Hopefully you keep churning out more sample libraries like these!


----------



## mouse (Apr 9, 2017)

Hmmm, this choir actually sounds familiar  Where was it recorded / who recorded it or did you record it yourself?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 9, 2017)

Sounds really good.


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 9, 2017)

Demos sound great!  Any possibility we can get a walkthrough prior to the 14th deadline?


----------



## NoamL (Apr 9, 2017)

@Blakus created a walkthrough:


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 9, 2017)

And um really...it is an instrument. Not really much to walk through. It does what it does and does it quite good.


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 9, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> And um really...it is an instrument. Not really much to walk through. It does what it does and does it quite good.



EVERY sample library is an instrument, and EVERY sample library has a need for a walkthrough. Especially a choir library. 

Thank you Noam! Will check that now.


----------



## KingIdiot (Apr 9, 2017)

I just wanted to drop a (LONG) note from an old guy who's seen his share of sample library development cycles.

I don't normally do this because it's just easier for me to not get involved at this level anymore, but I think the kind of good energy that Jasper shares deserves to be recognized.

Ive been chatting up audio with jasper regularly for what must be about 5 years now. It's been a lot of fun to brainstorm random sampling concepts and software workflows in abstract ways with him. I've had a rough go of it the past few years with surrounding life, and while I've done some work with different devs recently (and still too early to come back for real), I credit him for keeping my mind daily or weekly on audio and sample musings in the healthy, fun and friendly way that I personally enjoy and kept me tethered while my dad was sick.

It was in chatting with him that allowed me to work on audio workflows in my head without touching a workstation months and months at a time, when I wasn't able to work.

Its been a lot of fun to watch him progress and nudge him down paths down the rabbit hole I've already explored, without mapping it out for him. There are now echoes he sends from those paths that are insights he has to offer to me on sampling.

This is what I miss about the old days when we were all starting out here. Genuine enthusiasm. Exploration together, and keeping us up together. Being regarly active online friends in each other's lives revolving around something we all mutually love.

So if anything, check the lib out, to support a dude who definitely helped keep me from leaving the planet altogether in tough times. Not that I really feel like I'm from this planet. Few people can keep up with the any of abstract concepts and connections in my head, which makes me excited about where he can keep going for us all if the library does well enough to make him keep it up.

-ok end if the internet buddy stuff-

From a development standpoint. There is a lot of old school library love that goes into his goal, but a lot of very untraditional sampling approaches to make it new. This choir lib is cool because of that. What he's after, and trying to put into our hands is in the name. Performance. That's his anchor. It's there in the parts not only during the sessions, but far before performers are in the mix and all throughout the editing, and right in the programming.

I'm hoping that with independent/artisan style releases like this showing up from him and a few others, it will bring back a wave of sample offerings. Tools that are opportunities for insight into different computer based composers minds. As well as access to concepts that offer what they, themselves, needed that don't play nice with other development approaches.

Look. Buy anything you need. There is a lot of stuff to choose from and they are pretty much all amazing... But If you want to see new things happen. Support stuff like this. It comes from someplace special and different IMO.

Ok bye. See you guys next time I come out of the rabbit hole...


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 9, 2017)

Just saw @Blakus's walk thru. I don't need this library right now. I think I might just be getting it anyway - and find something to use it in. There's some pretty cool little features in there that sounds like the library would be inspirational and fun to use.
Love the "s" release selection, and using pitch wheel for release lengths!


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 9, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> EVERY sample library is an instrument, and EVERY sample library has a need for a walkthrough. Especially a choir library.
> 
> Thank you Noam! Will check that now.



I think you misunderstood my comment. Unlike most libraries which has tons of presets, controls, keyswitches, etc. this is more like a single instrument. You sit down and play it. You get out of it just what your skill can put into it. There are not other voicings, articulations, patches, or versions that need to be explained. There are only two mic positions. On the other hand this is not a simple library...it is just simple to get results. And what you hear in the demos are typical of the results. 

In fact it reminded me of when I was young and walked into a piano store and just sat at a piano and played. No demo, no walkthrough, just me playing. Except instead of hammers striking strings, I get voices striking the air.

But that may just be me.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 10, 2017)

Amazing, extremely playable, outstanding tone and sound. You can just play and the instrument flows and connects the choir singing. Thank you Jasper.
Cheers,
Thorsten


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 10, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Around six years ago I started dipping my toes into orchestral sampling. Some of you may remember the fortissimo brass and other odds and ends I shared here on VI way back. They were highly primitive. Recorded in a dry studio with the musicians playing some terribly uninteresting, tiring scores. But it was a necessary first step.
> 
> ...


Great job Jasper, are there any plans to expand on the syllable selection? It's one of those choir libraries I can see hearing everywhere in a few months, would be nice to think it could expand and selecting or deselecting chosen phrases might be an option in the future, if only to make each use more unique. Thanks for bringing something bold and very playable.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you for the words so far.



Maxfabian said:


> Sounds amazing!! When will you release more libraries and what type of libraries are you planing to release?
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Max. While I’m not certain about timeline at this point, my main focus is orchestral & choral content.



kurtvanzo said:


> Great job Jasper, are there any plans to expand on the syllable selection? It's one of those choir libraries I can see hearing everywhere in a few months, would be nice to think it could expand and selecting or deselecting chosen phrases might be an option in the future, if only to make each use more unique. Thanks for bringing something bold and very playable.



You’ve brought up a good point. Although Oceania is setup with a predetermined sequence, the supplemental strength comes from using the keyswitches to override and jump to certain syllables within the sequence, which the sequence will then proceed from like usual. The main reason for this is that some syllables will be more conducive to certain phrasing. So you can get ideas in with the standard cycle, then KS override points to shape your phrases as needed (also turning on Manual Velocity and adding in ‘-s’ releases for connectivity where it’s idiomatic). Of course, all this isn’t more syllables, but it’s just a few approaches to create more variation with Oceania's sequence.

* * *

Oceania is comprised almost entirely of performance assets. In other words, it’s a library captured in motion, but ultimately reined in via processing/timing/editing/programming to work within the realm of standard playability. This means some level of inherent energy, all else aside. For me the creative process of traditional ‘standalone’ sampling turns into a slog real quick, so delving into performance is, if nothing else, a matter of progressive challenges for long-term sustainability.

Obviously none of the tech ramble matters if the lib doesn’t sound good. But needless to say, there’s a lot that can be done with performance. Oceania serves as a small demonstration of that, and where my focus lies.

Jasper


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 11, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Thank you for the words so far. You’ve brought up a good point. Although Oceania is setup with a predetermined sequence, the supplemental strength comes from using the keyswitches to override and jump to certain syllables within the sequence, which the sequence will then proceed from like usual. The main reason for this is that some syllables will be more conducive to certain phrasing. So you can get ideas in with the standard cycle, then KS override points to shape your phrases as needed (also turning on Manual Velocity and adding in ‘-s’ releases for connectivity where it’s idiomatic). Of course, all this isn’t more syllables, but it’s just a few approaches to create more variation with Oceania's sequence.
> 
> * * *
> 
> ...



Not sure if this means you have more recorded performance to pull from, or this was a one off and you'd be moving on. Sounds like the latter. Just seems like this product could have continued to grow. All the best on your future performance sampling, sounds like a great idea with the right performances. Will be interested to see what you move on to next.


----------



## hyperscientist (Apr 12, 2017)

Since I am just starting with these type of libraries and about to buy first few (Oceania is currently a top consideration because all the praise in this thread), could someone explain me, elaborate a bit more on what makes Oceania so special regarding it's playability and ease of use? I love the sound and I watched walkthrough, so I can see how obviously easy to use it is. When looking at other libraries they seem to have much deeper configuration options, but maybe a basic mode is just as easy to play? Or is Oceania above and beyond in usability department?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 12, 2017)

hyperscientist said:


> Since I am just starting with these type of libraries and about to buy first few (Oceania is currently a top consideration because all the praise in this thread), could someone explain me, elaborate a bit more on what makes Oceania so special regarding it's playability and ease of use? I love the sound and I watched walkthrough, so I can see how obviously easy to use it is. When looking at other libraries they seem to have much deeper configuration options, but maybe a basic mode is just as easy to play? Or is Oceania above and beyond in usability department?



I think because of they way the samples are laid out and programmed just makes it easier to play. It reads whether your playing short, quick notes or longer notes and changes samples accordingly without you doing anything besides playing (most others use keyswitches or velocity, some even have separate patches for sustains and short notes). Also remember this is for ONE thing, big, strong chior sounds. So the samples are kept to a minimum, no soft samples, no fx articulations, and a set number of syllables (though you can add an s release on the fly). Purposely kept simple so the playability is as responsive as possible. The samples were recorded as part of a performance, so they also have extra life to them.

All that said they only do the one thing, and if I was just starting out I would probably spend the $200 on something I could get more use out of (unless your plan is to do mostly loud choral music). There are other basics (depends on your music) that probably should come first.

But then, if you just can't stop watching the blakus video and would love that under your fingertips, I'm sure it's fun to play. I just can't see using it more than a handful of times (especialy without more syllables). While the choir libraries I have do so much more already. Just not at this 11.


----------



## hyperscientist (Apr 12, 2017)

@kurtvanzo, thank you so much, that was beautifully laid out and very informative  Would you clarify one more thing for me? Basically my understanding now is that other libraries are more geared towards composition (whether it be midi piano roll or notation software) and Oceania while still covering that ground also has the capability to be played live efficiently and with most of supported articulations.

That sounds like a thing of beauty for performers, but even for composers it seems like a big thing during research phase.

What does other libraries lack in "live performance" (even for simple "diddling") department in comparison to Oceania? Could I possibly set them up so that they respond to velocity, pitch bending or mod wheel in similar fashion?


----------



## byzantium (Apr 12, 2017)

hyperscientist said:


> What does other libraries lack in "live performance" (even for simple "diddling") department in comparison to Oceania? Could I possibly set them up so that they respond to velocity, pitch bending or mod wheel in similar fashion?



The problem with most 'conventional' libraries is playing different types of notes (e.g. short, long, hard attack, slow attack, quick or long releases etc) using the same patch 'live', without having to manually switch (e.g. using certain keys (keyswitches)) between these different note types (and then having to 'connect' those different note types together, in term of volume, timbre etc, using the controls that you have available, e.g. mod wheel).

Many 'conventional' libraries don't have the ability for the computer to automatically choose the right type of articulation for you on the fly while you are playing, and with these 'conventional' libraries you don't really have enough control or time to do that in real-time by just using the mod wheel and/or keyswitches - it's difficult to do it fast enough (and you have the problem of connecting the different note types together) whereas the computer can do this quickly/automatically based on its analysis of your playing speed, note velocity, and whether you overlapped notes. But it will be an approximation/best guess no doubt.

Some companies like Performance Samples and Musical Sampling (and Virharmonic) have started to tackle this 'live' playing problem. You can't do everything with them and they are not as deep in terms of the different types of choosable articulations that you have access to, and they may guess 'wrong' / not what you intended sometimes, but they give you more 'live' playing ability.

I am also interested in Oceania because it sounds absolutely amazing, but as Kurtvanzo says, its only (designed-in) downside is that it can only do that one thing/style/genre (what it is designed for) extremely well - i.e. large loud 'shouty' choir. The trade-off is whether the playability and feel of it makes you create better compositions I guess.


----------



## Kony (Apr 12, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Thank you for the words so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jasper! I bought this instantly after watching the Blakus overview and really enjoy the playability. I am hoping you do a soft choir library next


----------



## kevinlee87 (Apr 12, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> my main focus is orchestral & choral content.


Please make "Ultimate Top Quality & Playable Harp" too.
I'm using Spitfire Harp right now, but I'm still looking for something Authentic!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was just listening to your demos again, and my wife asked me what was playing. She did not believe me when I said it was a library demo... that is a compliment!!

I really wish I had a project (even one on the far distant horizon) that justified a $200 purchase, it is a really remarkable library! Sound (first priority), organization, presentation - all first rate.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Apr 12, 2017)

ohh bums....i'm going to have to buy it!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 12, 2017)

@Jasper Blunk maybe you should tell us what's coming next. I'd be tempted to hold off from similar purchases and wait for yours...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 12, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> @Jasper Blunk I personally found this new choir library extremely playable, it shines as I can just play short and long notes without the need to change articulations. On top of this very playable library the choice to play with or without Flatten Dynamics is unique as I know it in the current market.
> 
> Plugging away in this short video.




Thanks Thorsten, you gave us another video to review it. I can see that sometimes it can get choppy, but overall sounds good. For me I can just see myself putting it into a piece and having clients saying "what are they saying?"- it's actually kind of silly when you think about it as words. But for shouting bits it does work well.

Hyperscientist, I think Byzantium answer your question well above. Although I would add I was playing Voxos and Symphonic Choirs together last night live, and it sounded great. It's just a question of whether you like to mix long and short notes a lot (most of my choir it long sustain chords that rise and fall, from light to strong, which both these libraries does well). So yes, keyswitching can be a pain on some instruments (strings can be a good example) but there is always a trade off for quickly response (which comes with using less samples) and that's having less to chose from. I like playing as much live as I can myself, but there is always some tweaking that is needed (like adding "s" releases in this one) to make it smoother and feel more real. Many times live players are more concerned with it playing well without crashes than it play perfectly, after all they don't have to hear it back endlessly later. 

And remember that buying these kinds of libraries, for all the playability and narrow focus (even the choir's range on this seems smaller than usual, but maybe that is just me) will make it all more expensive in the end. $200 is not a huge sum, but add the soft version (someone mentioned above) and the whisper version, and the smaller section versions, and the mega huge section versions.... suddenly this one choir section can become pretty expensive. But I suppose for those who bought the first versions of Voxos and Sym Choirs (I believe both started at over $1000 each) it may be no big deal. For me Ark 1 was a stretch on intro price ($349) yet it has a full orchestra and rock instruments with the choir ( all at f-fff, but so is this). After purchasing all the parts of all the instruments could become much more than current libraries (especially if you factor in variations such as Trailer Strings, Adventure Strings, Soaring Strings, Imperial Strings, Lonely Strings....you get the idea.)


----------



## byzantium (Apr 12, 2017)

Excellent post above, kurtvanzo.

I could see myself buying this library just for the sound and the sheer fun of playing it, and for trying to create music that I might like to listen to (Jaspers compositions with this library are fantastic), and even experimenting with some strange combinations with other sounds, but I think there would be limited applications for this library / style of music with clients for media applications (film, advertising, corporate, animation, games, unless one was doing 'epic' trailers with choirs perhaps, but I don't do those (and maybe these are also going a bit out of fashion, I don't know)


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't own this library, however I don't think this most recent video displays the library effectively. Everything being played on the keyboard is not idiomatic to the choir, and it sounds a bit ridiculous as a result. I think it would be frustrating for sample library developers when well-meaning YouTube video walkthroughs end up making their product seem worse. I'm not saying I'm put off Oceania, because I've seen Blakus' excellent video, which still shows Oceania exposed without accompaniment, but the phrases in the video by Blakus make musical sense and don't require any other instruments to provide context.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 12, 2017)

I know exactly what you mean Zac, and there are many instances of this around, but strangely I actually think it can be helpful sometimes in context (well to the prospective buyer at least, perhaps not always to the library developer(!), but then they will have their own videos to fall back on) - most libraries are demo'd by excellent musicians/players/composers (which includes most of the sample developers themselves), and so the lib is going to be shown in its best light, it will be played in a idiomatic way, and the style of pieces chosen will suit etc, they will all highlight the strengths of the library. Whereas if you hear a youtube video of someone doodling on it, yes you are hearing the library at its worst, and it can sometimes sound pretty bad in a musical sense (although I actually didn't think that in oceania's case, it actually added to the case for buying it for me!), but I think this is a good alternative perspective on it (to show what it sounds like without an appropriate musical performance being put in to it), but only useful when that is considered in the context of the excellent stuff that can be produced which will be in the proprietary videos and demos. Kinda highlights that/where/how the library need to be played/performed in order to sound good (which is most libraries in fairness, apart from percussion).


----------



## NoamL (Apr 12, 2017)

Just my opinion -

One of the reasons choir is a tricksy instrument for film/TV is because past uses of it have been so specific, one dimensional, and thus, faddish.

Choir has been a BRAMM. There's been one or two scores that used choir uniquely with interesting and emotional results, and then everyone put their own spin on that sound. But after a while you start to see how one dimensional that idea is and it no longer creates real impact, it just becomes background noise fluff.

Just as one example... I'm sure some people here have 100s of megabytes of Bulgarian female vocalists doing the wailing with huge reverb thing, and those samples won't ever see the light of day on a commercial project ever again because they SCREAM "...back in 2012 people thought this was cool..."

Likewise, the "epic ahh" effect and other uses of choir that we might group under the idea of *"gestural choir" *- feel pretty played out to me. Especially in a world where many developers have put this effect at the fingertips of any VI composer. It was a different world back when Goldenthal, Williams, Shore, and others were doing it 15-20 years ago on projects like Titus, Phantom Menace, Fellowship Of The Ring, Armageddon, and so on. Back then it felt human and huge and foreboding. Now it feels like a VI composer just smashing their fingers into the keyboard because they ran out of orchestration ideas. If you are nevertheless wanting this effect, Oceania certainly has lots of competition... one shot sustains are not hard to sample...

I think that a choir _actually singing a song or theme_ (hence *"thematic choir"*) is something that inherently can stand the test of time, and that's what Oceania offers. And it offers it quite a bit better than most of the competition I've heard, as long as you are okay with a relatively small selection of syllables and one dynamic level ("badass"), because Oceania is very convincing when it comes to the illusion that the perfomers are really reading a line of a song and creating phrasing and drama as they sing. Of course, it is always on you the composer to give them something to sing that sounds idiomatic and appropriate.

I think that cool sound design stuff with choir (Pirates IV, Arrival, etc) will also always feel fresh, but it is difficult/impossible to turn that kind of thing into a commercially released VI without instantly dating it.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm very impressed and will buy today. This is a Commercial announcement thread. Not sure why anyone would add a "video walk through" here, or why mods would allow it. There's a dedicated section now for these kinds of things.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 12, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> I'm very impressed and will buy today. This is a Commercial announcement thread. Not sure why anyone would add a "video walk through" here, or why mods would allow it. There's a dedicated section now for these kinds of things.


good point, I Move it


----------



## Symfoniq (Apr 13, 2017)

This sounds amazing. Can it do quiet? And if not, when is the quiet followup library going to be released?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the support so far. The intro period ends in 24 hrs.



jamwerks said:


> @Jasper Blunk maybe you should tell us what's coming next. I'd be tempted to hold off from similar purchases and wait for yours...



Though I've been distracted with Oceania’s release, at some point coming up I’ll have a clearer idea of the next step. Oceania’s approach is a focused example from a deeper methodology, with applicability rooted firmly in orchestra and choir.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## nulautre (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Jasper,

I picked this up yesterday (couldn't pass up the intro price) and just wanted to say THANK YOU! This and Angry Brass have permanent homes in my template. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## shakuman (Apr 16, 2017)

Congrats for the new and lovely choir library..Did I miss the intro price? or the intro price for 199$!!


----------



## shakuman (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Jasper.
I PM you yesterday to check about the intro price but there was no response! and today morning I wrote through the forum about the intro price because you didn't mention what the intro price is it 199$ or less even in your web site no intro price word mentioned, and now I shocked when the price has been increased to 269$ ! any solution?


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 16, 2017)

No need to feel shocked. Just look back two posts from your first one where he announced that it ends in 24 hours. By the time you even PMed him the sale was over. The lack of response probably is because of it being a holiday AND a weekend.

Solution? If you want to buy it the solution is to click the Purchase on the website.


----------



## shakuman (Apr 16, 2017)

Maybe the holiday..I will wait for Jasper response.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Shakuman,
Thanks for the message. The intro pricing was $199 and the full pricing is $269. While the FastSpring reverted to the full price after the intro period, there was a temporary website mistake which was quickly remedied.
All best,
Jasper


----------



## shakuman (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks Jasper..Please read your PM..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 18, 2017)

It's been said before but, this does what it does very well. It is so much fun to play and the pitch bend tail-adjustment on the fly is magic. Not so great for quiet/delicate but I didn't need it to do that. For a full-bodied bellow it is very good.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all, Oceania is on sale through September 30th for *$149* ($269 normal).

In other news, I've been working on an orchestral brass library called Caspian. Recorded in a hall (the same hall as Fluid Shorts), it's built along similar lines to Oceania and has some performance-type features that some of you may find interesting. I'll have some demos and more info as release draws near.


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 26, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Hi all, Oceania is on sale through September 30th for *$149* ($269 normal).
> 
> In other news, I've been working on an orchestral brass library called Caspian. Recorded in a hall (the same hall as Fluid Shorts), it's built along similar lines to Oceania and has some performance-type features that some of you may find interesting. I'll have some demos and more info as release draws near.



This is a hell of a good deal and a great library! Can't wait to see about Caspian


----------



## rottoy (Sep 26, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> it's built along similar lines to Oceania and has some performance-type features that some of you may find interesting. I'll have some demos and more info as release draws near.


So I can finally write for brass phrases such as "dies irae", "kontakt five sixtus" and "samplus optimus"?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 27, 2017)

Jasper Blunk said:


> In other news, I've been working on an orchestral brass library called Caspian. Recorded in a hall (the same hall as Fluid Shorts), it's built along similar lines to Oceania and has some performance-type features that some of you may find interesting. I'll have some demos and more info as release draws near.



Can you say something about its concept?
Will it have (like the very useful fluid shorts) multiple dynamics( p-ff) and short and long artics like oceanea?

Looking forward to its release.


----------



## mouse (Sep 27, 2017)

Interesting timing of the sale with the fluffy audio choir just released hah


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 27, 2017)

Might pick this up actually! I know it's not designed for that, but has anybody ever tried to do something not epic with it?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2017)

Looking hard as well, especially at 149 usd. 
Aware of other choir Intros /Deals, but right now (in USA) ... Euro pricing is darn discouraging! 
This smaller lib, maybe narrower focus , but very cool !


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 28, 2017)

This is hands down one of the best sounding choir libraries I've ever heard! Jumping on this today


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 28, 2017)

One of the best libraries out there for this kind of sound... and super cheap now!


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 1, 2017)

I have one small question, and I did not want to derail the thread from the sale...but, is it me or is the volume REALLY low on this library?


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 1, 2017)

This is not about the library -- at least not directly -- but I can't resist saying that I think Jasper's website is one of the very best I've seen. Attractive, easy to navigate, concise, and totally lacking in pretentious graphic distractions and bloated rhetoric.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Oct 1, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Can you say something about its concept?
> Will it have (like the very useful fluid shorts) multiple dynamics( p-ff) and short and long artics like oceanea?



[On Caspian] Yes - multi-dyn and all-on-one with a performance-tonguing & performance-attack spin. With that said, it’s a lean library.



JonSolo said:


> I have one small question, and I did not want to derail the thread from the sale...but, is it me or is the volume REALLY low on this library?



It’s probably a combination of the recordings having extra headroom, and the “flatten dynamics” feature.



rrichard63 said:


> This is not about the library -- at least not directly -- but I can't resist saying that I think Jasper's website is one of the very best I've seen. Attractive, easy to navigate, concise, and totally lacking in pretentious graphic distractions and bloated rhetoric.



Thank you. My intent from the beginning was to give customers the facts (for better or worse) and let them evaluate for themselves & what they need.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 1, 2017)

Just got it, love it. Plays really well here. And what most don't mention, there ere two additional patches with shouts and rises (male only) which are nice to have. Wish some female shouts and rises would be included too -> future update maybe?


----------



## constaneum (Oct 1, 2017)

I just got it as well. really loving its performance of able to do staccato as well as sustain with ease without the need to do keyswitching. Indeed it does live up to its name as "Performance Samples". Even the free solo violin legato sounds awesome too.


----------



## ricz (Oct 1, 2017)

SO SO GOOD. I am having a blast playing this library. All of Jasper's stuff, really, is delightful under the fingers and makes the writing process more of a joy. Kudos and thank you.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 1, 2017)

ricz said:


> SO SO GOOD. I am having a blast playing this library. All of Jasper's stuff, really, is delightful under the fingers and makes the writing process more of a joy. Kudos and thank you.



indeed. really easy to use. this is what i'm indeed looking for in terms of faster workflow.


----------



## constaneum (Oct 1, 2017)

i wish Jasper will add in more syllables and at least let us know what are the current syllables featured inside the manual


----------



## HiEnergy (Oct 2, 2017)

Oceania is great. Bought it, loving it!


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 29, 2017)

Got an email last week about manual downloads on this. Was there a new version released?


----------



## constaneum (Nov 29, 2017)

TeamLeader said:


> Got an email last week about manual downloads on this. Was there a new version released?



strange. i didn't receive any on this.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 30, 2017)

You must be talking about Oceania II, which has been updated with Artificial Intelligence. If you try to load Oceania II into a polka, it won't play. All you'll hear is low-level hissing and an alto singer in the background mumbling, "I didn't sign up for this."


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## constaneum (Nov 30, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> You must be talking about Oceania II, which has been updated with Artificial Intelligence. If you try to load Oceania II into a polka, it won't play. All you'll hear is low-level hissing and an alto singer in the background mumbling, "I didn't sign up for this."


----------



## Reaktor (Feb 4, 2018)

Umm... I recently stumbled over demos of Caspian library and decided to check whats been said here, but this was the only thread I could find... What's the reason for Performance Samples not having thread of its own?  

Youtube demo sounded amazing and would probably supplement my Cinesamples Brass core and Spitfire A1 well. Has anyone given the library a try? Hows the playability, anything like CSS/CSSS?


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 4, 2018)

The thread is here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/performance-samples-caspian-brass.66372/


----------



## Reaktor (Feb 4, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> The thread is here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/performance-samples-caspian-brass.66372/



Oh, thanks for pointing out. Dunno why search didn't pinpoint the thread


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 4, 2018)

Reaktor said:


> Oh, thanks for pointing out. Dunno why search didn't pinpoint the thread


Caspian doesn't show up but Caspian brass did. Had the same search issue when it came out


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 13, 2018)

I haven't purchased any of Jasper's products yet but I subscribed to the Performance Samples mailing list & got an email today that they're having a Winter Sale and it looks pretty good.

http://performancesamples.com/?ct=t(winter2018main)&mc_cid=e750eb4f20&mc_eid=fbe5101a11


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (May 1, 2019)

Oceania is on two-year anniversary sale for the next couple weeks (through May 14th).

The sale price is $99 (reg. $269): www.performancesamples.com/oceania

Fluid Shorts is also on sale.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 22, 2020)

Oceania is available on Pre-Oceania II sale for $79 through January 31, 2020.

Oceania II will be available coming up (TBA release/price*) and here's a first listen: 



Oceania II contains more syllables, more than double the number of singers (100), and multiple speeds of releases (for faster phrases).

*There will be a significant loyalty discount for current Oceania I owners, which will be valid during (but not beyond) Oceania II’s intro period.

* * *

Also, here's an example from the upcoming [currently titled] 'Rhythmic Cinema Devices' series - featuring a lot of performance-sourced/rep based sampling - but in a non-orchestral context. Co-Production w/ AO.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 22, 2020)

If you need an epic choir, I would say a 'no-brainer' for this price. Oceania I is awesome.


----------



## Kony (Jan 22, 2020)

@Jasper Blunk The Oceania II demo sounds amazing, of course!


----------



## AndyP (Jan 22, 2020)

At first I was irritated until I saw that the price and release date had not been published yet.
I am curious how high the discount for owners of Oceania I will be. The current sale price for Oceania is without question a no brainer for those who don't have this library yet.

Time for a complete orchestra library of Performance Samples! Woodwinds, anytime?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 22, 2020)

Can’t wait!!! I love Oceania, will definitely buy II.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 22, 2020)

that's no good, now I need 66 tubas/trombones/basses, and HZS the 300+ piece string section.

I need more INSTRUMENTS or i'll never be EPIC. 

XD really though jasper, sounds good


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 22, 2020)

Jasper, the only guy who’s recycling old thread to announce new products instead of creating 3 new threads with copy-paste. What a refreshing attitude 
(Ps : that Oceania sounds gorgeous)


----------



## Vashi (Jan 23, 2020)

Are there humming "mmm" in it? mmm would be a vowel rather than syllable?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you all.



Vashi said:


> Are there humming "mmm" in it? mmm would be a vowel rather than syllable?


Not on this one -- but could be a possibility on a more comprehensive choir project down the line.



AndyP said:


> Time for a complete orchestra library of Performance Samples! Woodwinds, anytime?


This is my game-plan - down the line. Symphony-sized dynamically-sampled Goldenthal-esque ensemble all in one ambient room, with full performance-sampling approaches, reps, new types of intervals, and energetic recordings - wrapped up in a parts-to-a-whole-modular (per section/grouping) approach.
I have other projects to finish first - but I have a lot of test recordings and new developments with some of these performance-approaches in particular..


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 23, 2020)

I did not receive an email with a loyalty discount for current Oceania I owners. When will you send them out?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 23, 2020)

Snatched this bad boy so quickly 😃


----------



## Guffy (Jan 23, 2020)

lucky909091 said:


> I did not receive an email with a loyalty discount for current Oceania I owners. When will you send them out?


Closer to release probably?


----------



## AndyP (Jan 23, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> This is my game-plan - down the line.


YES!


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 23, 2020)

@Jasper Blunk will this new Oceania have a control over syllabes with KS to shape a phrase on the composer needing? Will it be possible also to write pianissimo phrases or will it be only a forte/fortissimo library?

From the demo I only could hear fortissimo so I'm just curios about what context could we put the libary in.

Thank you.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 23, 2020)

Vashi said:


> Are there humming "mmm" in it? mmm would be a vowel rather than syllable?


Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## Ermac (Jan 23, 2020)

Instabuy !


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 23, 2020)

lucky909091 said:


> I did not receive an email with a loyalty discount for current Oceania I owners. When will you send them out?


It will be available on the website, like for the Violins A loyalty.


DANIELE said:


> @Jasper Blunk will this new Oceania have a control over syllabes with KS to shape a phrase on the composer needing? Will it be possible also to write pianissimo phrases or will it be only a forte/fortissimo library?
> 
> From the demo I only could hear fortissimo so I'm just curios about what context could we put the libary in.
> 
> Thank you.



The current Oceania already allows KS control/over-ride. Oceania II (and the Oceania I v1.1 update) will allow better handling of this.

Oceania II is FFF-only, just like Oceania I. Here's another demonstration w pre-alpha patches.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 23, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Oceania II is FFF-only, just like Oceania I.


Shouldn't this then be just an expansion to Oceania I instead of a separate product?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 23, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Shouldn't this then be just an expansion to Oceania I instead of a separate product?


I'm cool if people wish to consider it an expansion - but it is certainly a separate product (a sequel), an improvement on the original, releasing around 3 years after Oceania I, and it cost around 2.5x the budget of Oceania I to produce. Hiring 100 singers ain't cheap. Needless to say, it won't be a freebie, but as I mentioned earlier, there will be a good loyalty discount for current Oceania I owners.


----------



## BenG (Jan 23, 2020)

Sounds great, Jasper!

If someone was looking to pick up one of Oceania I or II, which would you recommend and why?


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 23, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Oceania II is FFF-only, just like Oceania I. Here's another demonstration w pre-alpha patches.



I like so much the principles behind this library why didn't you think about doing a full dynamic choir library with Oceania II? Having a ppp to fff dynamic range in this library would be great!!!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 24, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> I like so much the principles behind this library why didn't you think about doing a full dynamic choir library with Oceania II? Having a ppp to fff dynamic range in this library would be great!!!


Yeah, that would've been great.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 24, 2020)

And vibrato control...


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 24, 2020)

axb312 said:


> And vibrato control...



Yeah, by adding even vibrato control you could make the most epic choir library of all times.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jan 24, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> I like so much the principles behind this library why didn't you think about doing a full dynamic choir library with Oceania II? Having a ppp to fff dynamic range in this library would be great!!!



You know what? I don't agree here, I like what Jasper is doing. All the Performance Samples libraries are "no frills" but extremely good at what they specialise in. This is how I have some custom sample libraries with only 1 dynamic. I look at this, and libraries like Caspian and Fluid Shorts, as precision instruments like a scalpel for adding detail in very precise ways, rather than the sledgehammer of broader libraries for creating the outlines. It's not a jack of all trades, it's a master of a single one.

Keep up the good work, Jasper!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 24, 2020)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> You know what? I don't agree here, I like what Jasper is doing. All the Performance Samples libraries are "no frills" but extremely good at what they specialise in. This is how I have some custom sample libraries with only 1 dynamic. I look at this, and libraries like Caspian and Fluid Shorts, as precision instruments like a scalpel for adding detail in very precise ways, rather than the sledgehammer of broader libraries for creating the outlines. It's not a jack of all trades, it's a master of a single one.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Jasper!



Agreed, it would essentially ruin the simple beauty of this instrument, it's the main reason I love it. As usual, everyone wants more.


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 24, 2020)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> You know what? I don't agree here, I like what Jasper is doing. All the Performance Samples libraries are "no frills" but extremely good at what they specialise in. This is how I have some custom sample libraries with only 1 dynamic. I look at this, and libraries like Caspian and Fluid Shorts, as precision instruments like a scalpel for adding detail in very precise ways, rather than the sledgehammer of broader libraries for creating the outlines. It's not a jack of all trades, it's a master of a single one.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Jasper!



I don't blame Jasper for his work, I'm just asking about it. Doing more dynamic layers doesn't mean not to be a master.

The good think of this library is the freedom they offer, all in one package, not a bunch of patches and articulations. Having specialized intruments could be a great think in some scenarios but having one playable instruments that allows you to shape what you want in a consistent way (same singers, same space etc...).


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Agreed, it would essentially ruin the simple beauty of this instrument, it's the main reason I love it. As usual, everyone wants more.



How could it ruin its beauty? Please, explain yourself.

I don't want more, I'm just seeing so much potential and I'm just curious about it...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 24, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> Doing more dynamic layers doesn't mean not to be a master.



No, but it would defeat the whole purpose of this library. And adding extra dynamic layers would be a hefty cost....which would be passed onto the customer.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 24, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> How could it ruin its beauty? Please, explain yourself.
> 
> I don't want more, I'm just seeing so much potential and I'm just curious about it...



What I mean is....Oceania is perfect the way it is, no? Why change it. It's the only that does what it does.


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 24, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> No, but it would defeat the whole purpose of this library. And adding extra dynamic layers would be a hefty cost....which would be passed onto the customer.



I agree about the cost but here I'm dreaming about this playability in a full dynamic choir library.

And what is the purpose of this library? Because for me it to give much more control over a choir without having to program everything.



Wolfie2112 said:


> What I mean is....Oceania is perfect the way it is, no? Why change it. It's the only that does what it does.



Again, I don't want to change it, I'm only thinking about extending the dynamic range. I'm asking to the author to understand what could it be the reason of this choice with a version II of this first great choir library. I'm just curious about the choice behind it, money? Free choice? Time? Everything? That's all.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jan 24, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> And what is the purpose of this library? Because for me it to give much more control over a choir without having to program everything.



The purpose is being something that's loud and strong. 48 singers to 100 is significant change in sound, so for me it is the sound; playability is a thread that runs between all of the libraries - all the ones I have, it certainly does.


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 24, 2020)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> The purpose is being something that's loud and strong. 48 singers to 100 is significant change in sound, so for me it is the sound; playability is a thread that runs between all of the libraries - all the ones I have, it certainly does.



The number of singer doesn't make the sound stronger, it makes the sound bigger. The strength it is mainly given by the timbre of singers.
Listen to "Va Pensiero" on you tube, the "end of the year" italian concert and tell me if an high number of singers couldn't do pianissimo.

I repeat, I don't want to change anything, just asking about and maybe Jasper wants to do something like this in the future, or maybe not.
I like this library and I'm thinking to buy it, and I'd like a library that let me throw away all my other choir libraries.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jan 24, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> The number of singer doesn't make the sound stronger, it makes the sound bigger. The strength it is mainly given by the timbre of singers.
> Listen to "Va Pensiero" on you tube, the "end of the year" italian concert and tell me if an high number of singers couldn't do pianissimo.
> 
> I repeat, I don't want to change anything, just asking about and maybe Jasper wants to do something like this in the future, or maybe not.
> I like this library and I'm thinking to buy it, and I'd like a library that let me throw away all my other choir libraries.



I didn't mean strong in a musical sense. I mean strong in a figurative way, in the sense of grander, like a feeling. 

I didn't say they couldn't do that, I have heard many times big choirs sing softly. I said the point of the library is to be bigger and to cut it with some epic tracks. Epic in the sense of the feeling, not an actual epic.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 24, 2020)

axb312 said:


> And vibrato control...


I'm wondering: when writing for an actual choir, would you give directions on the amount of vibrato to use? I'm not there yet in my career, so I would never have thought of that.

Also, I'm glad I can have the opportunity to say to you, @Jasper Blunk, how much I love the demos written by you for Performance Samples (and other developpers), I regularly listen to them for themselves. Thank you for that! I use the free solo violin and Angry Brass very often, and hope to get Oceania in the next few days


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 24, 2020)

I am confused, Jasper:
I cannot find the correct link to the "Oceana-2-Presale" including the special discount for the Oceana-1-owners.
I just find a "purchase"-button for "Oceana" - no 1 and no 2.

And there is also no button for "loyalty discount".

So please let me know what I have to do to purchase the pre-sale of Oceana-2 as an owner of the first edition.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 24, 2020)

lucky909091 said:


> I am confused, Jasper:
> I cannot find the correct link to the "Oceana-2-Presale" including the special discount for the Oceana-1-owners.
> I just find a "purchase"-button for "Oceana" - no 1 and no 2.
> 
> ...


I don't think a pre-sale was mentioned


----------



## fretti (Jan 24, 2020)

lucky909091 said:


> I am confused, Jasper:
> I cannot find the correct link to the "Oceana-2-Presale" including the special discount for the Oceana-1-owners.
> I just find a "purchase"-button for "Oceana" - no 1 and no 2.
> 
> ...


I understood it's a Oceania 1 sale prior to the Oceania 2 release ("Pre ... sale") as Oceania 2 is not yet released


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 24, 2020)

fretti said:


> I understood it's a Oceania 1 sale prior to the Oceania 2 release ("Pre ... sale") as Oceania 2 is not yet released


Exactly... quite apparent actually since even the demos are using a "pre-alpha version" as in the title.
So it's not at all finished or even in Beta.
Truly exciting though! Sounds incredible and something I'd buy already if I can!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 24, 2020)

In response to the discussion about dynamics.

A choir with dynamic layers certainly isn’t out of the question for the future. It’s just beyond the scope of Oceania I & II. I really enjoy sampling choir and am far from done.

Also, although the Oceania libraries are 1 dynamic, as well as Angry Brass Pro (being an overlay library), and the freebies — I don’t really have any particular attachment to just sampling one dynamic (outside of stylistic, function, and technical [soloists] reasons), and I do appreciate a decent # of dynamics on strings and other things — of course it adds more session time, especially with more detailed sampling, legato, etc.. But 1-dyn libraries, exclusively, are not my ultimate objective. It's a balance of goals, budget, and other things.


lucky909091 said:


> I am confused, Jasper:
> I cannot find the correct link to the "Oceana-2-Presale" including the special discount for the Oceana-1-owners.
> I just find a "purchase"-button for "Oceana" - no 1 and no 2.
> 
> ...


lucky909091 — Loyalty discount for Oceania II will be on the Oceania II page (just like Con Moto - Violins A) when Oceania II is released. It will be valid throughout but not beyond the intro-price period.

Speaking more macro - I was doing a lot of private/bespoke orchestral libraries before I started Performance Samples. It was about incremental improvement - going back, doing it again, taking what worked, trimming the fat.. How this translates to the commercial world: a lot of what others may consider redundant, I consider iteration, growth, evolution, finessing of methodology, and branching out. I acknowledge that in a way I’m kind of just releasing private libraries commercially (although if you guys tried my actual private libraries you’d probably have a fit, for a myriad of reasons). In the end, I just appreciate the process and journey of all this.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 24, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> In response to the discussion about dynamics.
> 
> A choir with dynamic layers certainly isn’t out of the question for the future. It’s just beyond the scope of Oceania I & II. I really enjoy sampling choir and am far from done.
> 
> ...



The difference I believe is that private libraries were built for specific people for specific purposes. 

I personally would love to get the most value for money out of a library, by paying once and having (almost) everything included. I love Oceania and will probably pick up Oceania II but am not a fan of the iterative process being externalised and me as a customer having to pay for it.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 24, 2020)

Every library that is released is iterative, really. Every developer out there is doing the best they can within their means and Jasper is no different. I would love to see Oceania II include multiple dynamics, but it doesn't make the product any less valid. Oceania I has been wildly popular and shares a similar approach. 

Recording 100 singers is a cost-prohibitive endeavor, especially with the kind of obsessed/madman approach Jasper regularly practices. It's not like he's recording a few words up the range and calling it a day. Hell, if he did that - he could probably record five dynamics of basic marcato samples - which everybody already has. 

We've been friends for a long time and I've seen first-hand how conceptually cutting-edge this guy's sampling game is and the resources required to fully realize products to his satisfaction. He's nuts.


----------



## DANIELE (Jan 24, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> In response to the discussion about dynamics.
> 
> A choir with dynamic layers certainly isn’t out of the question for the future. It’s just beyond the scope of Oceania I & II. I really enjoy sampling choir and am far from done.
> 
> Also, although the Oceania libraries are 1 dynamic, as well as Angry Brass Pro (being an overlay library), and the freebies — I don’t really have any particular attachment to just sampling one dynamic (outside of stylistic, function, and technical [soloists] reasons), and I do appreciate a decent # of dynamics on strings and other things — of course it adds more session time, especially with more detailed sampling, legato, etc.. But 1-dyn libraries, exclusively, are not my ultimate objective. It's a balance of goals, budget, and other things.



Thank you Jasper, exactly what I was thinking. I'm happy to read that you will keep up with choirs. I hope the new library will not cost so much because I'd love to support you buying many libraries but I'd love to have also a more complete one. I love your work anyway, another light in the darkness of articulations... 

As a side note (as I said to Aaron Venture too) I'm an engineer and I do all another kind of work but I'd like so much to look at your work and maybe help you in some way, well...who knows...


----------



## Vartio (Jan 25, 2020)

axb312 said:


> The difference I believe is that private libraries were built for specific people for specific purposes.
> 
> I personally would love to get the most value for money out of a library, by paying once and having (almost) everything included. I love Oceania and will probably pick up Oceania II but am not a fan of the iterative process being externalised and me as a customer having to pay for it.


I don't think bundling more content (ie spending more money on making the product, more session time, more months spent programming to the expected quality control standards etc.) will make the product any less expensive for the end user? Or maybe I'm missing something. Also it's not really that you as a user are externalised as the payer for the making of the product any more than on any other product. As Aron said it's all very iterative. I mean you can always choose not to drop your money on the neat sounding stuff that makes your wallet sweat furiously and wait another year or few for the next iteration to come by, right?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 27, 2020)

Oceania II - Third listen (demonstrating in musical context, with some high range demonstration):


----------



## NickDorito (Jan 27, 2020)

Sounds great Jasper. Great choices with the syllables too, more neutral than Oceania I which I really like.

Saw your post on fb for the violas too. Are both of these coming out pretty close to each other? Can't wait to hear the violas soon along with Nashville. Keep killing it man


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 28, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Oceania II - Third listen (demonstrating in musical context, with some high range demonstration):



Is there a release date yet?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 29, 2020)

NickDorito said:


> Sounds great Jasper. Great choices with the syllables too, more neutral than Oceania I which I really like.
> 
> Saw your post on fb for the violas too. Are both of these coming out pretty close to each other? Can't wait to hear the violas soon along with Nashville. Keep killing it man


Violas will be out before the choir. No release date on Oceania II yet - I have a lot of finessing to do, particularly with some grafts and release-sample programming. Price will certainly exceed Oceania I's pricing, but there will be a good intro and intro loyalty discount.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay, I'd like some help from here, before I contact Support 

Just bought Oceania. I don't have an Instruments folder in Oceania, and no .nki files anywhere. I downloaded the library four times with Continuata, and once by generating http links.

I'm downloading a Documents archive, a Resources archive, and Samples part1 and part2. Upon installation, I get a Samples folder, a Documents folder, a .nkc file and a .nkr file. Fortunately, I have fiber optics, so I have made several attempts rather quickly. Tried two different locations as well.

Went through the FAQs and a quick google search lead to nothing.

Any idea?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jan 31, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Okay, I'd like some help from here, before I contact Support
> 
> Just bought Oceania. I don't have an Instruments folder in Oceania, and no .nki files anywhere. I downloaded the library three times with Continuata, and once by generating http links.
> 
> ...


Please send an email to support (at) performancesamples.com


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fixed by the support, and should be fixed for everybody. People, we have a new speed record by performance Samples support!


----------



## Kony (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow that was quick!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Feb 3, 2020)

axb312 said:


> The difference I believe is that private libraries were built for specific people for specific purposes.
> 
> I personally would love to get the most value for money out of a library, by paying once and having (almost) everything included. I love Oceania and will probably pick up Oceania II but am not a fan of the iterative process being externalised and me as a customer having to pay for it.


AXB312….

There’s no difference. The libraries I sell are built for specific people (me) for specific purposes (mine). Take it or leave it.

Your subtle implication that I am somehow limiting releases in some way is deeply troubling. When I released Oceania I three years ago, it was a mark of where I was at the time with choir sampling. I wasn’t thinking about a sequel. Now, three years later, I am releasing something which is a mark of how things have evolved/improved in my choir approach.

You seem to see my iterative (which I define as evolving and [hopefully] improving) approach as being something I’m putting on the customer. As you described it: you "as a customer having to pay for it." This is so off-base and nonsensical that I don’t even know where to begin. This is how I’ve run my show from the beginning: I do test sessions (an ungodly amount over the years). I do them because I’m passionate about learning the nuance and intricacy of the process, and furthering my knowledge. Then I do dedicated sessions. These turn into commercial releases. Then time passes, I do more test sessions, learn more, try new things. And then do dedicated sessions and release a new product. Perhaps if I had a truckload of cash, I could do all this faster and get to where I want things to be sooner. But it’s just not the case.

Look… for years I laughed at the idea of doing my own commercial sampling company. All I could see and heard about was extraordinarily entitled customers, people who just don’t “get it,” challenging profit margins (some people seem to way overestimate how many sales products can get at the small-developer level), uneducated customer support questions.. Fast-forward.. after I got a wave of interest in my private orchestral libraries, I realized that there was perhaps an opportunity selling commercially, but I knew that was only going to be something I was willing to do if it was my way or the highway.

I’ve held to that. It’s what Performance Samples has been from the beginning, and what Performance Samples will always be. I’m direct, blunt, upfront, reasonably self-critical (library limitations, etc)… Let the product speak for itself……. or not.

While I’m at it, I'll address the complaints I sometimes get about pricing. I’m not willing to participate in undercutting which is so prevalent these days — even though many vocal people seem to expect rock-bottom pricing now. How do you think I'm going to be able to fund new projects? These projects often need MASSIVE budgets, and that’s even at the lower-price recording locations.. I’m never, ever going to play the undercutting game, so if you want cheap, go elsewhere.

I’m crystal-clear with all of this. I’m open about what I can do, and what I can’t do. I build how I want, and release what I want. Doesn’t work for everyone, but if you don’t like how I do things, don’t buy it.

JB


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 3, 2020)

axb312 said:


> I personally would love to get the most value for money out of a library, by paying once and having (almost) everything included. I love Oceania and will probably pick up Oceania II but am not a fan of the iterative process being externalised and me as a customer having to pay for it.



Seriously? Do you think professional developers create sample libraries just for fun? I'm sure Oceania II wasn't an inexpensive endeavour. As with other Performance Sample libraries, they are fairly priced and I'm sure this one will be worth every penny, even for existing Oceania owners.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 3, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> AXB312….
> 
> There’s no difference. The libraries I sell are built for specific people (me) for specific purposes (mine). Take it or leave it.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the honesty!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Feb 3, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> AXB312….
> 
> There’s no difference. The libraries I sell are built for specific people (me) for specific purposes (mine). Take it or leave it.
> 
> ...



<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

p.s. xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Paul Cardon (Feb 3, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> AXB312….
> 
> There’s no difference. The libraries I sell are built for specific people (me) for specific purposes (mine). Take it or leave it.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, keep it the fuck up, dude.


----------



## dciurlizza (Feb 3, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> AXB312….
> 
> There’s no difference. The libraries I sell are built for specific people (me) for specific purposes (mine). Take it or leave it.
> 
> ...



My favorite thing about your business model is how transparent you are about the products being offered. There aren't any surprises (other than pleasant ones, actually...) when we buy something from Performance Samples.


----------



## axb312 (Feb 3, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> AXB312….
> 
> There’s no difference. The libraries I sell are built for specific people (me) for specific purposes (mine). Take it or leave it.
> 
> ...



Jasper,

Like I said, I like you're libraries and will probably buy Oceania 2 as well, as soon as I can.

I do this for a hobby though, and wish I could get your cutting edge libraries with everything included at once, for the steep (for me) price I pay for them.

I hope you can see my POV as well. I do not believe having and expressing an opinion is by itself what makes one entitled.

I donno if it's possible or not but I would appreciate a Jasper Blunk choir with varying recorded dynamic levels and varying levels of vibrato,and the same awesome playability and ease of use. Didn't think this was too much to ask for, maybe it is?

Like others have said, keep up the good work! I can appreciate the fact that you put all you've got into your work and feel a lil defensive about it...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 3, 2020)

I wrote around here before and will do it again, Jasper is a genius sampling the orchestra/choir. Whatever he puts out... seriously consider taking it because it will make a difference on your work.


----------



## midiman (Feb 4, 2020)

Jasper is not only one of the most talented people in the orchestral sampling world, but he is of the very highest integrity. I trust his each of his releases completely. Every patch in every release gets used, and I love the fact that there are not many patches. He works tirelessly to give you few patches that have all the work under the hood. I love buying Violins A, and having basically one patch that is simply beautiful and inspiring to play with. Instead of other companies who will give you 40 or 50 patches, but in the end you end up using only one of two of those patches.
PF is truly a boutique in the greatest sense of the word, and I must say still reasonable priced considering they are the very best in the market.

If this talk was about cars I doubt people would be complaining why a Porsche is too expensive, or why the Tesla does not feature more controls inside the cabin, etc.
And whilst a Porsche truly is out of reach for most of us, and is objectively a ton of money, the Performance Samples libraries are not out of reach for most. If you really want them they are totally reasonably priced. Plus they are very modular, and even just buying one section or one instrument WILL improve your sound greatly.


----------



## brett (Feb 4, 2020)

Just went to purchase. No longer on sale


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2020)

brett said:


> Just went to purchase. No longer on sale


Sorry. But on the other hand, that means Oceania II is coming


----------



## filipjonathan (Feb 4, 2020)

By the way, @Jasper Blunk, how do you pronounce Oceania?! I swear everyone says it differently 😂


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 7, 2020)

The posts here about the iterative process and the costs of keeping up with technological advances
are part of a larger discussion that comes up frequently on music forums across the 'net. I decided to start a topic about it here:

The Cost of Technology

Best,

Geoff


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Mar 5, 2020)

Here are a couple rough excerpt examples from Oceania II demos -- library will be coming after CM Violas (which is almost a release candidate).

Extra info about how some of the energy was sampled in Oceania II (scroll down to the bottom): https://performancesamples.com/techniques-musical-backing


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 5, 2020)

Vaughn William's mockup or bust jasper!


----------



## Drundfunk (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm using Oceania 1 on a project currently and I haven't used it in a while. I'm still so fucking impressed by this...If Oceania 2 is just even close as good I'm so hard in! Can't wait Jasper, can't wait!


----------

